# Those accepted to MFA Screenwriting...



## BuddernScotch (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi, congratulations!

If you have some time to spare and is willing to help someone out, I would immensely appreciate it if someone could post or message me a sample section (even one line) of their accepted cv and/or creative portfolio list. Honestly this part always makes me lack confidence in my application and it would help so much to see an example from someone who was admitted.

Thank you!


----------



## Teddy (Mar 15, 2018)

BuddernScotch said:


> Hi, congratulations!
> 
> If you have some time to spare and is willing to help someone out, I would immensely appreciate it if someone could post or message me a sample section (even one line) of their accepted cv and/or creative portfolio list. Honestly this part always makes me lack confidence in my application and it would help so much to see an example from someone who was admitted.
> 
> Thank you!



Hey, I was accepted to Chapman with the attached resume and creative portfolio list. The format for the creative portfolio list is a bit different depending on the program, so be sure to see their specifications.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 15, 2018)

Teddy said:


> Hey, I was accepted to Chapman with the attached resume and creative portfolio list. The format for the creative portfolio list is a bit different depending on the program, so be sure to see their specifications.
> 
> Hope this helps.




Thank you so much Teddy! Indeed it does you magical creature  I always feel like Im going in blind with the creative port. list because online samples are so incredibly variable in format.


----------



## sharkb8 (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks Teddy! I've been messaging a few people asking them this same question, so thanks for starting the thread @BuddernScotch, this is a really helpful thing for us potential applicants to see.


----------

